# Anderson 400 - Home Depot vs building supply



## veeps (Sep 7, 2017)

Is there a difference from Anderson 400 windows from Home Depot vs Anderson 400 windows from a lumber yard or local building supply? It would be great to get a discount using a home depot card if the windows are exactly the same.


----------



## justthecowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

Not always, some times they get the "not quite right" ones from the manufacture, they might JUST meet QA specs.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

If you are in the market for windows, check what you are buying. Buyer beware.
You'll find poorly constructed windows and excellent windows is just about any outlet or box store.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have used hundreds of Andersen windows from everywhere they are available in our area. They are all the same quality. They all come from one of 3 warehouses within 75 miles without regard to where I buy them. I prefer building material suppliers because they understand window lingo and they usually get things right the first time without losing the screen or making stupid mistakes. If there is a big price difference home center incompetence is offset by saving money.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I've not had any bad experiences with HD Andersen windows nor storm doors. Only one problem with two casements that came without screens. HD could not find record of them so they re ordered them. I finally got the screens......3 times. HD doesn't want them back. Anyone need any hunter green screens???


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

justthecowboy said:


> Not always, some times they get the "not quite right" ones from the manufacture, they might JUST meet QA specs.


Can you back that up?


----------



## veeps (Sep 7, 2017)

Well we finally went looking at windows. Saw, Harvey, Marvin, Andersen, and a few cheaper brands. Andersen looks like we’ll built windows and a reasonable price. We found a lumber yard that sells them and found out the 200 and 400 series are basically the same window with the same glass and energy rating. The 400 has more customizable options which we don’t need such as custom colors. We are going with white Windows. You can tell how nice Andersens are being wood covered with vinyl vs the cheap all vinyl windows. So we are goin with the Andersen 200.


----------

